
Blue Box – Officially Woz - ZnZirconium
http://www.woz.org/letters/blue-box/
======
api
I used a DOS program called blue beep to try it in the early 1990s. Got the
famed kerchunk noise once, but was unable to get any further.

Even by 1993 electronic switching was replacing the kinds of old analog
systems you could do this with.

This article is from 2018 and he implies that it can still do something. That
would be shocking. Maybe there are still systems around that respond to 2600
in some way for legacy reasons... I do know that there are some ancient
switches here and there but that old?

------
towind
This is pretty much the same story Woz has in his autobiography 'iWoz'. Really
funny to read, especially for engineers who cannot make that much sense of the
whole management thing.

